# Its Big tweetin', buildin' Gs....feel me.... lol



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for the guys that know me, you will prolly know that for my personal preference, when cosmetics and stealthiness goes up again SQ in the most strict sense, I will personally almost always side with the former. for this reason you will very rarely see me do on axis tweets, or ovely large kick panels with more than two way comp sets, in other words, if an installation method mean that it could net slightly better SQ, but at the risk that it will stand out drastically from the vehicle, iwill usually not do i... I guess its a strength and a weakness depdending on what crowd you ask 

So i guess it was refreshing to depart from this value that i hold so dear once in a while. The biggest departure from my norm for this car, was the moldiing of large format tweets on axis on a relatively thin A pillar  

acutally it was acutally very relaxing in a sense beucase i just had to follow orders, basically i installed things the way i was told to by the customer and his adviser  so please dont ask me why something was installed a certain way, instead, ask Mr. whatzzap and Senor Eng, as they are the owner and adviser to this build...respectively...

The vehicle is a new general infiniti G35S sedan. Since i have so much experince with the old Gs, it was great to finally get my hands on the new version so i can famaliarize myself with it.

so i will dispense with the normal goals and hwat not, as the obvious idea here is to create a system that sounds very good and look clean...also of note is that Ron provided virtually every piece of equipment and supplies. so any questions on gear choice please ask him hehe...most of his choice was top class, but a few umm...decisions related to wiring...cuased me some grief...more on this later 


lets get started...

the signal chain starts wtih the stock headunit, there is as of yet, no way to add a new heaudnit via adapters to the stock dash. So the signal is tapped between the bose headunit and the bose amp. I should note that this isnt hte first install in the vehicle, so some of hte work was already done, including hte signal tapping.

from the stock bose output, the signal goes first through a soundgate LOC, and then into an alpine H701 processor, controlled via the C701 controller. I wanted to install the controller in a location that is hidden, but can be easily accessed to sit back and tune in the front seat. so i came up wtih this mounting. 

normally, the controller is velcroed to the arm rest top, out of hte way of all the stuff in the amrest holder:










when tuning, just unattach it, and you can sit back, relax and tune all you want from the seat:










the front stage is a set of Scanspeak Alpine F1 status 3 way comp set. the midbass were installed into the stock lower door location, there was already dampening on the door, quite a few layers infact...so i just made the baffle, ran new wires into the door and put in the speaker:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the midrange, was installed into cusotm molded kick panels, aiming on axis at opposite listener. briefly, we thought about molding it into the A pillar as well, but with the think A pillar of the G, it would be very tough to get the needed air space for the mid, not to mention it would look aboslutely insanely bulky. So kicks were used instead...





































here are some build up pics of the kicks:

first hte initial mold and dampening










baffle aimed and attached:










wrapped in fleece and resined:










filler and sand










hard to see the next two pics but the insides were reinforced, and the modeling clay added and then another layer of dampening:



















test fitment in the vehicle:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

vinyled with black vinyl:










left kick attached, wires run through...(here you see part of the wiring choices that I disliked )










Left driver installed:










same for the other side:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

now comes my favorite part...the tweeter build. two of the reasons why i never wanted to do large format tweeters on axis was one, it looks really bulky and eye-catching, and two, i have seen very few large format tweets covered in material that isnt wrinkly, stiched or other wise non factory matching. this is of course, due to the extreme angles the pod makes, when molded to a relatively thin A pillar.

for a while, i thought about painting the pillar with SEM to match the dash...but a quick epiphany and some testing allowed me to pull something off all together. and in the end, i feel that i achieved a finish that was very close to matching stock colors and texture, with absolutely no wrinkles in the finish or stiches  more on this below...but first, the finished product.





































as you can see, the material and finish is almost completely stock matching, its darker than the stock material by a shade, but very close indeed  the alpine tweeters, like the mids, were aimed on axis with opposite listener as i am instructed. 

now the build up pics of hte pillars:

first the mold:










then test fitment in the car:





































then they were strengthened and sanded smooth:










and dampened from the inside










and now comes the fun part, the finish...the stock headliner/A pillar material is basically grille cloth finish. but it is of a very unique color. its halfway between beige and light gray. when i try to get beige vinyl or headliner material, its not gray enough, and when i try to match it to light gray, well, its not beige enough...absolutely annoying...

then i remembered that i had some expeirnces dyeing grille cloth...and the trick in doing that was when a certain color grille cloth was sprayed with SEM, it doesnt become the color of the paint, but rather, it forms osmething that is in between the two colors. 

add to that grille cloth, is about hte only thing flexible enough to wrap this shape in one piece, completely wrinkle free 

so...armed with that theory...i first wrapped the two pillars with light gray grille cloth...no wrinkles 










then, i sprayed them with light beige (off weight) SEM, and after a few coats, viola! the light beige bonded with the light gray and formed a color that is very close to stock...

here is one of the pillars dyed, next to the original:










this was perhaps the most satisfying part of the install...

and finally...the front stage as a whole:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

two quick shots of HUGE 11 guage twisted speaker wire Ron gave me to run...i hate oversized speaker cables, and i HATE twisted speaker wires even more...bleh...



















so...moving to the trunk...and i really have to say i cant take pictures worth ****, but here goes...

the main trunk has two pieces, with an upright subwoofer section, and an in floor amp section. normally, two vented grilles protect the two sections. Ron will get a custom floor mat cut to go on the floor.










the two vented grilles:










remove the grilles, and hwere is what you see. the top layer of floor and wall is covered in graphite alcantara, a great material looks wise but very hard to work with.

two scanspeak 9" subs face backwards, they sit in a 2 cubfeet sealed enclosure (1 cubfeet sealed per sub!!), two Abyss amplifiers and an Abyss cap/Dblock sit in the floor. both the subs and the amps are trimmed in white vinyl.

there is acutally an additional abyss mono amp below the main amp rack, and poweres the two subs with 800 watts total, one of hte abyss amps sends over 150 watts to the midbass, while the other amp powers the mid and tweet with 75-100watts(i think...ask Ron lol)

so here comes the other complaint about wiring...the HUGE ASS knukoncept rca cables...with super long ends and very unflexible...they may look cool but makes the installer's job, espeically when trying to fit a lot of things into a small space, HELL!...thanks Ron!!!! lol also, i was given ...12 foot? rcas when a 3 footer would have worked...trying to hide 8 gigantic rcas in an already tight space made me curse a lot 

that is why the rca cables are routed the way they are, if i made then run straight, it would have made the amp rack too wide for the other components installed beside it...

anyway, the top of amp rack is a routed and polised piece of plexi, to allow the amps to vent

pics:














































if you look at the wall of the amp rack, and the cutout around the subs, you will see a plexiglass border...they light up with a flick of the swtich...with UV/purple LEDs 










of course, the idea is to see it at night, however, regardless of how i tuned my POS camera, i couldnt capture the effect of the purple UV lighting glowing onto the white vinyl, causing a slight reaction and casting a slightly more BLUE hue to theentire rack...

so i only have these ****ty pics...you can sorta see how the color the vinyled area is more blue than the edge...but not really...bleh...oh well  i guess you just have to see it in person hehe


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well...thats it...all build pics from now on...Leon helped tune it up a bit and we will do some more tuning down in LA tommorow, so you socal guys can check it out at the meet  as for how it sounds, i think its tonally qiute good, but i will let Eng, Leon or Ron talk about it after all three has seen/tuned it...

anyway, subbox build pics, due tot he awkward shape of hte trunk, this is how i squeezed 2 cubfeet out of it, a 1.6 cubfeet middle section wtih two .2 cubfeet side...he L brackets are not hte only thing holding the sides on...obviously, they are air nailed in, the brackets are for extra support...



















*THIS FOLLOW PIC I DEDICATE TO MR. RON WHATZZAP *










front vinyled:










front baffle covered in alcantara and edge lit plexi border attached:










leds attached to the outter edge and then black taped to make sure there is no light leakage...here is halfway through that process:










here ist he bottom amp rack wtih the abyss mono amp on it, along with a crossflow fan...its mounted this way so we can still get at the gain controls:










a second tier support was ten attached, and the main amp rack sits on this:










the amp rack itself is acutally five separate pieces

first, the bottom plate, with the holes drilled out for grommets:










then it was covered in vinyl and grommets snapped in. various holes are drilled in the area below the amps, this will serve to secure the amp rack to the support platform and then the amps go on top of these holes.










here is the insane wiring job below the amp rack, where each individua wire, going into their grommets, has to be attached in a way that lead them to their eventual destination, and yet never overlap more than oncebeucase the thcik speaker wires and rca cables, should they stack together more than once, it would make the wiring too thick to fit with in the 3/4" spacers..

this took me quite a few hours...




























and the top side wiring action:




























now here is the wall of the amp rack, made of four pieces of routed out MDF and plexi.. first are two stacked 1/2" mdf pieces, then the plexi piece, then a 3/4" mdf piece, to form a 2.25" high surrounding wall wtih a plexi edge lit sandwich:










the inner edges of the pieces were vinlyed white to match the floor:










and the entire rack together:










both the subbox and the amp rack was then attached to the car:










and everyhting was wired up...note the gigantic bundle of rca cables on the driver side...i call this...taming of hte anacondas lol

as you can see, other than the amps, there is also the H701, a Tru line driver, and a PG remote line Dblock...the idea is to mount everyhting so that ALL the pieces can be accessied, diagnosed, tuned without removal of anyhting else...this dicated each piece's location in the maze...




























and finally...the top fake floor piece with the plexi attached:










okay, thats it, i am going to go pass out from exhaustion now and get ready for my trip down to socal tommorow.

pardon me for the more than normal amount of typos...too tired to care right now haha 

cheers.

Bing


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Great work as always from you.

Are the kicks only attached by the OEM trim?

-Jerry


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

We'll be just repeating ourselves,again,as always great install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, the oem clips and the stud in the back is plenty to hold it in place 

back after a nap to watch F1 practice for GP of shanghai lol


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

WOW... I am most impressed with the detail in the trunk!!!!

One question, is the passenger side A-Pillar droopy or is it the camera angle?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

not sure whcih pic you mean? but htey should be both aligned, unless the car's shape is different left to right hehe...if you look at the pics where they are laying sideby side, at the same position, you will see that the baffles are aimed the same way...

it could be from the fact htat the pic were taken from dead center, but beind the driver seat a bit...but i cant tell hehe

b


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> not sure whcih pic you mean? but htey should be both aligned, unless the car's shape is different left to right hehe...if you look at the pics where they are laying sideby side, at the same position, you will see that the baffles are aimed the same way...
> 
> it could be from the fact htat the pic were taken from dead center, but beind the driver seat a bit...but i cant tell hehe
> 
> b


Sweet... I really like how you used the LEDs.. It looks like custom neons but probably a LOT cheaper...

Can you PM me what you guys charge out there to do something like that? Everything that is.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice install Bing. It shows another level of your talents to be able to do just about any type of install...

B-


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Another amazing install


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

SICK>>>SICK>>>SICK....your installs are amazing. Simple, clean, and inspiriing. Great work again...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe, the leds arent cheap at all...about 200 bucks of leds is used inhtis car...

neons cant really blend around corners tat well, and cold cathode is just too dim usually and also too loud with the inverter 

as for cost, its hard to say, i usualy throw a big discount for diyma guys...i only know that if this was a normal customer, i 'd prolly charge twice as much on labor, but then again, i cant imagine a "normal" guy wanting an install like this and is NOT on diyma


----------



## lancer3 (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice work man... i have been watching a few of ur installs and they are absolutely amazing....


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Nice....  Looking forward to hearing more about how it sounds.

Now get some rest... you've got a serious install coming.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Big speaker wire is ghey. Big TWISTED speaker wire is very ghey.
Big fat, stiff RCA is ghey, and so does purple leds.  

I can't wait to screw up the sound later tonight..

ooooooooooppppppppssssssss!!! 

Good job, Bing. Drive safe, big guy.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

It sucks...................


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just kidding, lol! One of the nicer installs I have seen to date. Seems like you know what you are doing and people seem to know your work on here, so with that said, no need to feed the Ego!  Just say clean, clean, clean! Word!


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

VERY nice. Come to TX!


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

Love the quality of work you put out ! Awesome !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol @ you getting upset and still venting. 

Great install, again. I am with you on not liking the tweets being so highly visible, but that's personal preference. I’m sure it sounds quite nice.

How’d those midbasses work out for you?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

wow Abyss amps.. this is the first install i've seen ppl use it. I might look into their stuff soon.

So how does it sound? 

What speakers and sub are u using?

Nice clean install along with loads of hiend wires from knu .


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> lol @ you getting upset and still venting.
> 
> Great install, again. I am with you on not liking the tweets being so highly visible, but that's personal preference. I’m sure it sounds quite nice.
> 
> How’d those midbasses work out for you?


Excatly I told Bing: SENILE OLD MAN!!!  

khanfat: Those are Alpine F1, scan speak rev derivative, the sub is Scan Revelator 9" subs.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

the midbass is very clean sounding.

i am surprised at the sub bass the most. very awesome extension and clean sounding too. I had no idea what they were when I was tuning, but impressive lil beasts.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Talk about sellout. Socal guys get first dibs on auditioing and we don't?


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> wow Abyss amps.. this is the first install i've seen ppl use it. I might look into their stuff soon.
> 
> So how does it sound?
> 
> ...



think its written there... alpine f1 status 3 way speakers made by scanspeak. 2 scanspeak 23w sub


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice Bing!!


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

I just came back from the BBQ. Got to see and Hear this car......Amazing! Pictures DO NOT do justice on how this looks in person. Bing For President!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

back safely in SJ  thanks for the awesome hospitalities of the socal folks 

thanks for hte kind words btw...

again, i emphasize:

any quesitons related to speaker choice, speaker location, amp choice, rating, sound, tuning, etc etc, please ask Ron, Eng, and Leon haha, i am just a install-robot on this one guys


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Bing, I've decided to go with the same RCA's But for the speaker wire I want the Twisted 8 gauge....................... J/K LOL


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

hy simplicityinsound ,
very nice install are you making, and it's very good your psychology about installation in a car. 
I see in this project do you use Abyss amps . what can you tell me about this , because i want to by from this company. maybe can you tell me how it's the sound versus Brax amps Sinfoni or DLS .

thank you


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Can you elaborate more on the process of making the LED-lit plexi? Is it cut using just a router?


----------



## chipmec (Nov 18, 2008)

Made me drool. Nice. Nice directional carpet vacuuming too!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

alexdumi said:


> hy simplicityinsound ,
> very nice install are you making, and it's very good your psychology about installation in a car.
> I see in this project do you use Abyss amps . what can you tell me about this , because i want to by from this company. maybe can you tell me how it's the sound versus Brax amps Sinfoni or DLS .
> 
> thank you


yeh im interested in the abyss amps too. how do they sound?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for this,best to ask Eng or Ron on it


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Bing, that's one helluva of install. How funny I didn't get a chance to check out the install at the last SoCal meet. 

I had a chance to listen the G35 at the IASCA competition following Ron's first place in the rookie class. Great sound, those Alpine F1 are sweeeeet!!!


----------



## Sangheili (Apr 23, 2007)

Unreal how nice that trunk is.. and those amps look beautiful in it. As much of a pain in the ass im sure it was to use that wire it makes it looks pretty bada** 

Completely impressed.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## aj2thec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome build. I just saved all the pictures as I hope to achieve something similar to yours for my boot /trunk/.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


>



wat?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Peter Euro


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Peter Euro


whos that?


----------



## dakar8 (Apr 23, 2008)

That install is sick!!! If only I had spare time to do mine right like that


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing,
I've just gotta say you really have a knack for getting A-pillars smoothed out really nicely.
Probably the best example of a large sized (on-axis) tweeters I've seen. Keep up the good work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks shinchan, i mean...shinjohn


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Powers said:


> Can you elaborate more on the process of making the LED-lit plexi? Is it cut using just a router?


missed this one bing 

still using the led ribbons from oznium?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh sorry...

well yeah basically LED ribbons on the outter edge of hte plexi, shining through to light up the inner edge (or vice versa depending on whcih edge you want to light up).

yup cut it with a router, but lately, i ahve gotten lazy and made freinds with a technician at tap plastic, so he can do routing bsaed on my measurements much easier and pretty cheap, so it saves me the mess of doing it in my garage and the godawful smell lol.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh sorry...
> 
> well yeah basically LED ribbons on the outter edge of hte plexi, shining through to light up the inner edge (or vice versa depending on whcih edge you want to light up).
> 
> yup cut it with a router, but lately, i ahve gotten lazy and made freinds with a technician at tap plastic, so he can do routing bsaed on my measurements much easier and pretty cheap, so it saves me the mess of doing it in my garage and the godawful smell lol.



Which TAP do you go to? I frequent the Pleasant Hill one on Contra Costa Blvd.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i go to two, the one on the alameda, and the other one on blossom hill, both in san jose


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

i still love looking at this build


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, it exists in our memories only now unfortuantely.

but, in a few more months, i will have a spiritual successor to this install 

b


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I like looking back at things like that.. not that it was that long ago either!
"taming of the anacondas!!" ha classic call bing.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

You do some of the most amazing installs. I'm only a member so I can check back every week or so to see your latest work and maybe learn something but today I felt the need to post my admiration for your work, You truly deserve it, Props and please never stop posting your build logs.
Thanks, Rod.


----------

